# Win7 Homegroup Extremely Slow Transfers



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2009)

So I have been experimenting with the Windows 7 Homegroup feature and so far I can get it working decently. I can access the folders I choose to share and stream media, files, etc. 

The problem is when transferring files and browsing computers on the HG the transfer speeds are slow- *really slow*. When transferring a 700MB ISO the speed is only 600-700 KB/S if I am lucky. 

My home network is simple, no frills. Basic SpeedStream DSL modem that acts as router as well. WPA-PSK security is enabled, and all computers have decent signal strength. It is a 54G NW & all PCs are wireless. 

I have already tried clean booting all PCs, and disabling a setting that has something to do with limiting bandwidth when sharing files over the network. Nothing has worked. 

I guess I should add that I do not think its hardware related since prior to 7 I had used Nero Home to stream to my PS3 with decent transfer speeds. It was some time ago though, so if you are sure it may be hardware related post it up anyway. I do have an extra router (netgear WNDR3300) that I may be able to use to troubleshoot with justification. 

Any ideas? Let me know if there is any additional information needed. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## robal (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi,

It's quite common that certain combination of 802.11b/g access point and network cards will result in underperforming speed.

700kb/s IS slow...

It's a good idea to try another router and see if it improves.

You could also try creating a small ad-hoc network of 2 PCs and try transfer speed between them.

Also, you could try playing with router's settings.
Sometimes, switching from "802.11b/g mixed mode" to "802.11g only mode" helps with performance.

Also, you could try switching to a less crowded 802.11 channel.
Try sniffing your area (use net stumbler on one of your PCs http://www.netstumbler.com/downloads/ ).
See which 802.11 channels are used by nearby access points and choose one that is most 'far away' from others.

I hope that some of these will help.

Cheers


----------



## Rexter (Dec 21, 2009)

Go to control panel -->uninstall programs --> turn on/off windows features --> turn off "Remote Differential Compression"

and presto! But transfering big files over wireless-g network is always slow, just make sure that signal STRENGTH is high, and pray it works. But try what i just mentioned above.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2009)

I kept trying it and somehow with the same signal and nothing further changed it is up to 810kb/sec on the exact ISO. 



robal said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's quite common that certain combination of 802.11b/g access point and network cards will result in underperforming speed.
> 
> ...



I think that I shouldve tried that first. I will give it a shot once I get home and report back. Thanks for the tip. I guess I will try the other router if nothing else works. I would need to get an N adapter for my PC. Is there backwards compatibility with Draft N and N routers?



Rexter said:


> Go to control panel -->uninstall programs --> turn on/off windows features --> turn off "Remote Differential Compression"
> 
> and presto! But transfering big files over wireless-g network is always slow, just make sure that signal STRENGTH is high, and pray it works. But try what i just mentioned above.



That is what I was referring to in my original post. I turned that setting off on both computers then restarted both of them and it did not make a difference.


----------

